# bee hive hit by tree



## brushwoodnursery (Feb 10, 2012)

I'm not sure what you mean about the construction. Are you taking 1 face off the damaged Langs? Just butt that up against the glass of the door. If I'm misunderstanding your plans, please describe.
For moving, it's possible. The trick is how much work do the boxes need? You may need to move the colony into another box while you get things ready. I think Michael Bush has specific instructions on moving a short distance. If you can keep them cooped up a bit, that helps. More importantly, put a large open obstruction like a leafy branch right in front of the opening. It forces them to have to look around and re-remember the entrance and location. You'll get far fewer foragers heading back to the old spot but, even they will eventually find their way by looking around and smelling the queen.


----------

